

Microsoft Ignored the Long Tail in Search, Bing Boss Says - tokenadult
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Search-Engines/Microsoft-Ignored-the-Long-Tail-in-Search-Bing-Boss-Says-396023/

======
tokenadult
"Mehdi, responding to a keynote host's observation that Microsoft was late to
the Internet and search, said 'we missed the boat early on, that the focus was
about the long tail. We actually focused a lot on the head of the queries....
It turned out the long tail was much more important.'"

That's it. When I search for something that is unique to my interests, I want
to find relevant pages. I don't search for pages about pop stars or the latest
rumor. I search for specific information, and I judge search websites on how
well they serve up that information.

